# What is the BEST Li-ion charger for 18650?



## picard (Aug 18, 2008)

What is the BEST Li-ion charger for 18650?


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Aug 18, 2008)

Go here - 18650 battery & charger recommendation?


----------



## DM51 (Aug 18, 2008)

The Pila IBC.


----------



## Anders (Aug 18, 2008)

Hello picard.

I think it is best to use a good RC charger, they have a lot of different settings.

I use Bantam BC-6, with this charger i can choose how much I want to charge the cells, if I want to charge it very soft i choose the Li-Ion mode, now it only charge to 4,1 volt and the cell last longer than charged to 100%-- 4,2 Volt.

I can choose FAST charge and use Li-Poly settings: now the charging capacity is a bit smaller than normal charging but the process time will be reduced and this mode is also softer for the cell.

I can hook up my cells in a battery holder and charge more than one each time with balancing options so all of my cells have the exact same voltage.

I can choose STORAGE and the program will determine to charge or discharge the battery to the certain voltage depending on the voltage of the battery at its initial stage. They are different for different types of Li-*** cells.

I can charge NiMh, NiCd, Pb, Li-Ion, Li-poly, LiFe (A123).



If you ONLY want to charge 18650 the best charger is Pila IBC.


Anders


----------



## picard (Aug 18, 2008)

Anders said:


> Hello picard.
> 
> I think it is best to use a good RC charger, they have a lot of different settings.
> 
> ...


 
Is this an RC charger?
http://www.batteryjunction.com/tlunlichfor1.html


----------



## geek4christ (Aug 19, 2008)

picard said:


> Is this an RC charger?
> http://www.batteryjunction.com/tlunlichfor1.html



That looks like the DSD charger. It's an okay charger but also lacks the Constant Voltage phase of the CC/CV as mdocod reported here.

I tend to agree with Anders on this one. If you're looking for the absolute best charger for 18650s, then a hobby charger that allows you to select the termination voltage and charge rate is the way to go. That way you can be as easy or hard on your cells as your needs require and the charger will use the proper charging algorithm to get electrons into the cell.

EDIT: Here's the charger Anders is referring to. It's very highly regarded in the RC community and apparently has good resale value.


----------



## cernobila (Aug 19, 2008)

I only use Li-Ion cells from AW and have tried three different cheap ones, I found that they all charged past 4.2V.......I since got myself the PILA and have no reason to change.....depending on the cell size, this one never goes past 4.19V.


----------



## Anders (Aug 19, 2008)

Hello picard.

It sure looks as a DSD charger as geek4christ said, I first bought this one then a Ultrafire *WF-139* and finally my Bantam BC-6.:candle:



Anders


----------

